

Ask HN: Is it common for founders to doubt their ideas early on? - oxplot

... and still go with it? Is it a bad sign if you think "this is a stupid idea, no one will buy it" before you even begin? I don't mean thinking it constantly, but from time to time.
======
xackpot
I think there are phases of doubts:

Phase 1. Idea Strikes. Absolutely no doubts. The idea will kick ass and change
the world.

Phase 2. Idea development, customer discovery. Doubt creeps in and starts to
spread its tentacles. Now the numbers and figures start to play a role in the
strength of the doubt. More optimistic figures weaken the doubt and fewer
"likable" numbers strengthen the doubt.

Phase 3. The fight goes on. As orangethirty says: "Everyday".

------
Element_
I found this article very useful for evaluating startup ideas, the author lays
out a 12 question strategy. [http://www.businessinsider.com/essential-startup-
questions-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/essential-startup-
questions-2013-1)

His key point is identifying potential customers and a way to attract them to
your product. If you can't identify those 2 things from the start your
idea/invention may not be worth pursuing further.

------
chrupi
I don't believe it's bad, it actually makes you test your assumptions all the
time and eventually make them better. Even successful entrepreneurs has doubts
every day. I think as soon as you stop to have doubts you cannot improve
anymore.

Recommended read on this topic: <http://pandodaily.com/2013/02/05/living-with-
doubt/>

~~~
zoeymckenzie
Great read @churpi! I totally agree with you. Having doubts are wonderful.
Although its not the best feeling in the world, it really pushes the innovator
to analyze their product and find all of its potential weak points/flaws as
well as its strengths. The test of a great innovator is to be able to view
their product objectively and improve their work. Embrace your doubts - They
will make you a better innovator!

------
terrykohla
It's important to challenge your ideas. How many times have you shared what
you thought was a great idea only to find out it had major flaws? A second
opinion is a must IMHO. Murphy's law is also a healthy self-check method.

------
corkill
All people have doubts from time to time. What you think is irrelevant in the
end, the only useful question is will people buy it? you can't find that out
by thinking only by asking people.

~~~
oxplot
I assume you mean when you have a product. People usually don't know what they
want until they get their hands on it. I'm trying to figure out how much doubt
about an idea should raise an alarm that one should stop pursuing it.

~~~
rooshdi
Would you use your service? The doubt of others using your service will always
be there, but the only question you can answer for now is if you would use it.
Your git commits should answer that question. Plus, at least you'll have
software useful to you even if no one else wants it.

------
JT123
Its a roller coaster, every few hours ...:)

------
orangethirty
Every day.

